# S-ATA drive map on startup with write right :)



## paulk1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, everyone. I've got a sata drive of 250 gb which I map on my freebsd by clicking on it under root in gnome (yes, I'm a loser)
but I can't seem to make changes there or even set permissions. my guess is it's because I don't map it with write permissions.
My question is: how do I make changes in fstab so that the drive would map itself on startup with write permissions. And I've seen the file so I know I just add a line. but where do I know how is it called: a 250 gb sata ntfs drive with no additional partitions?
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

The standard NTFS driver on FreeBSD only allows read access. Install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs if you need write access to NTFS partitions.


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 15, 2010)

actually, I have it installed.
but how do I mount my drive on startup? what line should I add to fstab?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/search.php?searchid=415507


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2010)

Link didn't quite work 

Search for "fuse ntfs". There will be plenty of hits as this question comes up quite regularly.


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 18, 2010)

this topic solved the problem:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11473&highlight=fusefs
I just did the everything described in the first post there and it helped.
Thank you so much, everybody 
mark as solved, please


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

paulk1 said:
			
		

> mark as solved, please


You can do that yourself. Just edit the first post in this thread.


----------

